

API Testing Service Runscope Raises $6M Series A - knes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/10/api-testing-service-runscope-raises-6m-series-a-round-led-by-general-catalyst-announces-enterprise-tools

======
johns
We're around if anyone has any questions

------
100k
Congrats to John and the Runscope team!

If you haven't tried their Request Bin service for testing webhooks, give it a
try: [http://requestb.in](http://requestb.in)

------
tomblomfield
I'm afraid I can't see exactly how this is different to high-level acceptance
tests running on an internal test suite?

I would assert that the status is 200, the content-type is application/json,
there are X number of keys present, the value of ID is an integer, datetime is
in a specific format, etc etc.

I'd love it if someone could clear this up! I'm sure there must be a
difference.

~~~
johns
In addition to what danenania said, we also take the work out of running those
tests continuously from an external source and integrating with third-party
notification services (like PagerDuty). That's where we straddle the line
between testing and monitoring.

~~~
johns
Edit: I should also note that the press really likes the testing stuff, but
it's half of what we do. Check out the Traffic Inspector as well:
[https://www.runscope.com/docs/debugging](https://www.runscope.com/docs/debugging)

------
dubcanada
Does their website say they support COBOL? Did I read that correctly?

~~~
johns
It does! We don't require special changes to your code so if you can change a
hostname you can use our tools.

------
dannyrosen
We use Runscope at Sailthru and are huge fans of the service.

~~~
johns
Thanks Danny!

------
Encosia
Congrats, John!

------
donnfelker
Congrats!

------
______1
I read that as RuneScape.

